# keeping anoles together



## phil jones (Apr 30, 2007)

hi how many can i keep in a 12inx12inx12in glass terrarium i have had them years ago but they all died with in about 6 months ? and i know about 1 male / 2- 3 /females -- thanks ----- phil -- p.s. they are anolis  carolinensis


----------



## TNeal (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi,

I am also a big anole fan.  In an enclosure that small I would not put more then the 1 male 2 females.  Even then you are running a risk of aggression.

They are very territorial.  Males have their own territory and females are allowed to live with the territory, however females have their own territories within the males territory and can be aggressive with other females that overlap into their territory.

Hope this helps,

Tom


----------



## phil jones (Apr 30, 2007)

TNeal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a big anole fan.  In an enclosure that small I would not put more then the 1 male 2 females.  Even then you are running a risk of aggression.
> 
> ...


yes thanks so what size would you say was best and my ones loved wax moths and the caterpillars we call them waxworms  in the u-k- --- phil


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Apr 30, 2007)

Last I heard, you need ten gallons per anole.

They can live to be 7-10 years old if cared for properly. 

http://www.wnyherp.org/care-sheets/lizards/green-anole.php


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 30, 2007)

I have kept one male and two females in a ten gallon with no difficuly BUT having lots of plants and driftwood landscaping is a must so they can get out of eachother's sight. These were green anoles BTW


----------



## Arachnobrian (Apr 30, 2007)

In a 12" x 12" x 12",  maybe 1, they need space. 

I have two (one male, one female) housed in a 33 gallon tall with plenty of branches, vines and fake plants. Two lights and a fogger on a complete timer setup. 

Perhaps a little over the the top, but my green anoles had 7 babies last summer.


----------



## padkison (Apr 30, 2007)

I kept 3 (1 male and 2 females) in two stacked 10 gallon tanks.  The bottom was removed from one and then siliconed onto the top of another.  The stacked tank allows them to be semi-aboreal like in the wild. I put in about 2" of ecoearth at the bottom to keep damp and supply humidity.  This also provides an area for the female to lay eggs. Inside the tank I placed several branches with plastic plants attached in drilled holes. 

A UV light is needed (Reptisun 5% works fine) and a regular lamp for a heat source.  The end by the heat source should be about 90F and then 75-80 elsewhere.  Anoles won't drink from standing water, so you need to spray heavily several times a week.  The lid should be mesh of 1/8" or more to allow the UV in.  Glass blocks UV.


----------



## bugmankeith (Apr 30, 2007)

2 Females can be kept in a 10 gallon as long as there is plenty of hiding spaces.

2 males alone may fight though.

And for a cheaply priced species, their setup is not cheap, thats a common misconseption.
They do have needs and thats why so many die people think they just put them in a cage with crickets and a stick and thats all, their alot more involved than that.

Also, DONT feed them only waxworms. This can make them overweight, and sometimes they get addicted to them and refuse to eat anything else, so make sure you vary their diet.

(crickets, waxworm moths which are not addicting, fruit flies) Waxworms can be given as a treat. They also have been know to eat peach baby food, I had anoles and they loved it as a treat, I would put some on a stick and they would lick it off.

And dont forget vitamin/calcium dustings and a good misting once a day!


----------



## phil jones (May 1, 2007)

thanks to all and i think i will have to do a lot of thinking as i do not know if i can keep them as i should as they are harder to care for then i thought --- phil


----------



## Arachnobrian (May 1, 2007)

Not difficult, just the setup is a little on the pricey side for such an inexpensive lizard.

btw - I have one which drinks from standing water, it's a routine. Every morning shortly after the lights come on she goes for a drink.


----------



## iucandi (May 1, 2007)

Hey, I just read your thread and thought I'd leave some advice  

If were/are using a heat rock, this might be the problem. Heat rocks kill anything you put it with because they cook the animal from the inside out. The best source of heat for them is a UV light/lamp.

Many of my friends have had this problem, including my boyfriend a long long time ago. Anyways just thought I'd throw that at ya


----------

